# [emerge] przestało działać

## Bialy

Witam.

Przekopiowałem sobie system na nowy dysk (poleceniem cp -a) i emerge przestało działać.

Na starym dysku wszystko działa prawidłowo.

Na nowym dysku system się uruchamia.

Przy próbie budowy pakietu dostaję takie coś:

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge: line 6: try:: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge: line 7: import: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge: line 8: except: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge: line 9: from: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge: line 10: import: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge: line 11: syntax error near unexpected token `0,'

/usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge: line 11: ` sys.path.insert(0, osp.join(osp.dirname(osp.dirname(osp.realpath(__file__))), "pym"))'
```

emerge --info (to polecenie także nie działa, więc wkleję make.conf):

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=c3 -m3dnow -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE_NO="-3dfx -a52 -aac -alsa -apm -afs -altivec -audiofile -bluetooth -cdparanoia -chardet -dvd -dvdr -dvdread -encode -gif -gtk -gtkhtml -gnome -hal -ieee1394 -ipv6 -java -javascript -jpeg -jpeg2k -kde -mad -mp3 -mpeg -nsplugin -nvidia -opengl -oss -qt3 -qt4 -quicktime -pcmcia -pdf -png -postgres -tiff -usb -vorbis -win32codecs -voodoo3 -X -xv -xvid -xface"

USE_YES="acpi apache2 bzip2 clamav ctype iconv imap hardened libwww logrotate madwifi maildir mysql nls pcre php pic sasl session slang sdl ssl szip tcpd truetype unicode zlib"

USE_PROC="3dnow mmx"

USE="$USE_NO $USE_YES $USE_PROC"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch collision-protect"
```

Szukałem  trochę na ten temat i problem może leżeć w python'ie, lecz ściągnięcie paczki na dysk i próba ręcznej budowy pythona także kończy się błędem.

Chcę przeinstalować system na starym dysku, lecz bez działającej kopii na nowym dysku jest to wysoce ryzykowne.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak _dokladnie_ wykonales ta kopie?

----------

## Bialy

Tak jak kiedyś pisałeś:

```
mkdir /tmp/realroot 

mount /dev/root /tmp/realroot 

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/pendrive 

cp -a /tmp/realroot/* /mnt/pendrive
```

w ten deseń.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak nie ma takiej potrzebny, nie kopiuj odpalonego systemu tylko zrob to z jakiegos rescuecd.

----------

## Bialy

To samo.

Tylko teraz kiedy używam polecenie emerge wywala same krzaki na terminalu, który był używany.

Problem leży w tym, że sam system jaki file system najprawdopodobniej są uszkodzone i muszę jak najszybciej przeinstalować Gentoo.

Jednak nie wiem czy na systemie, który się tak zachowuje jest to wykonalne.

Instalacja z LiveCD tez nie za bardzo wchodzi w grę, ponieważ sprzęt nie znajduje się  przy mnie, a ja do niego jeżdżę raz na ruski rok (o czasie jakim dysponuję na taką akcję nie wspomnę)  :Mad: 

----------

## Aktyn

A masz jakiś inny kawałek dysku? I zrobić paczki na starym systemie na tym innym dysku, a potem jakoś odtworzyć gentoo. Oczywiście beckup do tara osobno /etc  /home /boot . Albo bez paczek, tylko te katalogi i konfigi zachować, plik world, i postawić od nowa gentoo, skoro są takie problemy przy kopiowaniu?

dodane:

dobra, bez paczek bo widze też nic nie działa

----------

## Bialy

System na starym dysku się wiesza w losowych odstępach czasu.

Pomaga wtedy tylko twardy restart.

Więc budowa nowego systemu na starym dysku jest niemożliwa.

Na nowym dysku działa bez wieszania się, ale...

----------

## SlashBeast

Noo to skoro system plikow uszkodzony to nie ma co sie w takie cos bawic, zbuduj nowy system i recznie ew. przepisuj czesc konfiguracji z /etc ze starego do nowego systemu.

----------

